# Qyntel Woods



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

He has the height and power to compete with the big gaurds on the westcoast i would like to see him in a suns Uni..


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Woods will be in a Heat uni,but you'll get to see Stoudemire in a Suns uni.:yes: 

Why would u guys want another swingman,u need frontcourt help?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Woods*

LUNATIC is right, the Suns won't take Woods. Look forward to seeing Stoudemire though, he's a great player. 

If the Lakers don't get the 8th, either the Heat or Wizards will take Woods. Actually, in the Mock Draft on ESPN.com, Woods is the 16th pick or higher (I can't remember). Apparently, Riley hates his defense, but likes his offense. His past also has something do with why some scouts think he will drop into the mid- first round.


----------



## TheMatrix31 (May 28, 2002)

They can get froncourt with # 22 also 

Woods is just too good to pass up on...


----------

